# Hey! Stainless Ain't Supposed To Do That!



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I replaced the 3-foot piece of brass track that had been in place since 1997. The waterfall was probably put in almost 10 years ago and the track runs behind the falls. The falls only run a few days a year.
Last Friday I replaced the brass with a new piece of stainless steel track. It is already rusting at the SplitJaw rail joiners in less than a week's time! It has not been used to run trains and neighter have the falls carried water since its installation!


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

Cause you have diffent metals touching the produce an chemical reaction. Like you can not hook copper pipe to steel pipe you must use brass between the connection for example, And some series of stainless will rust.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Galvanic corrosion when two different metals are in contact with each other. 
Stainless steel is an alloy that is only more resistant to corrosion by having about 10% chromium in it.


"Dissimilar metals and alloys have different electrode potentials and when two or more come into contact in an electrolyte, one metal acts as anode and the other as cathode. The potential difference between the dissimilar metals is the driving force for the accelerated attack on the anode member of the galvanic couple. The anode metal dissolves into the electrolyte, and deposition is formed on the cathodic metal. - Wikipedia" 

Andrew


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Use stainless rail clamps.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Tea staining... discussed at length on the Aristo Forum a number of years ago. 

It's steel that has worked into the surface from the production process (and I don't remember if it is drawn through a die or rolled or both) 

It will go away.... might take a little bit... happened to me (I'm all stainless)... all gone now. 

Don't worry, be happy! 

Greg


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

_*fugetaboutit !*_

Looks natural, realistic. What's not to like about nature's weathering? I mean it is a railroad it's suposed to be realistic, right?

Besides, The rail is still going to be around for your great great +++ grandkids. And you'll be long gone dust. Besides, isn't your job to run the trains, on time ?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I actually spread some lawn fertilizer on mine and the iron in it gave a surface that looked rusted, it was great...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Its Stainless Steel.....Not Rustless Steel.










JJ


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey Greg, it just tarnished, not corroding it correct? 
Ron


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Exactly, the rust is just on the surface and will eventually go away.... I had concerns too when the Aristo stainless was first coming out... no problems years later on the same track. 

Greg


----------

